# Dating Mexican Girls



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

There are a number of mexican girls at my gym.  Actually it's just about a landslide.  If there are 20 girls at my current gym.  Two or three will be white.  And one will be black.  I'm just curious what your opinions are about dating a mexican girl.  I always steer clear of them because the families are brutal on boyfriends.  Especially gringos.  But I am older now and that matters less.  What are the pros and cons from other nationalities.  I know my choice in music is pretty much moot with any girl but with white girls I at least had a chance.  

The other issue is Mexican girls really seem to fall apart after about 26-28.  Seems like it is something in the DNA or maybe it's the pork fat in the refried beans.  Just a hunch.  Anyway I am open to any opinions or knowledge from experience.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2014)

Date only under 26 Mexican girls. ... Lol seriously think twice about the cultural differences and expectations, it can be a potential clusterfuck


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 30, 2014)

Never dated a Messican. Fucked a few tho.

They seem super fertile and i was always afraid of a little pre cum making a b - line to the fallops.

But your observation seems right on. Most Mexican woman in there late 20s do deteriorate rapidly.  Usually there skin stays good tho. I saw a  greek chick when i was younger and it used to drive me crazy when I would go to her families get togethers and i would hear them speaking in Greek and then in unison look over at me.
I sure it was "god damn that's one handsome fella, i would like to butt fuck him" (they were greek men afterall)... but i would have no idea what they were saying and i always felt like I was being judged.


----------



## ROID (Aug 30, 2014)

Messicans are good.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2014)

American women of Mexican decent not women from Mexico two different species are beautiful but all women can be phuqed. My opinion if you meet a woman of any nationality that turns you on ask her out. What is the worse thing they can do say no. I am currently in Moldova and dating a Moldovan woman because she floated my boat rhe worse thing you can do is not follow your heart because you never want to kick yourself and ask yourself what if. So just ask them out you may or may not get a long so what?               Me personally I've dated lots of Mexican Americana some of my best relationships were with them some of my worst were with them.
But I have no regrets cause it was a learning experience, think of it that way. I've dated just about every color of the rainbow and glad I did and you will too.


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 30, 2014)

The key is to find one that has been brought up in an ole school family. My wife is Mexican, her parents are from Mexico. She was raised in the traditional Mexican ways. Want someone that will keep the house clean, cook, and keep you happy? My wife is almost perfect in every way except she wont give up her favorite foods lol.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah I guess I just gotta talk to a few.  I can't tell how old these girls are anymore man.  They all look 20 yrs old to me and younger.  There is another gym about 12 miles south of me with a completely different demographic.  It's like 80% polish white girls.  I mean they speak the langauge and everything.  Then the other gym is about 12 miles west and it's all rich white girls.  That is the honeypot.  But I just don't get out to those gyms that often.  I'll give the spanish girls a try.  I do love mexican food.  Not that I need a girl to cook it.  I have that covered.  At least the food aspect I know I am good with.  If I find a girl who's  mom has a good mole' recipe, that might by the nail in the coffin.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2014)

messican women are the best, once I started dating them I never went back. they know how to treat men right. cook clean laundry, fuck. its all about you when your with them. I dated one girl that would pick up my laundry and take it home with her and bring it back clean and folded. Plus they look super hot naked


----------



## Amozoc (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi guy i am Mexican and let me tell you something there is two types of Mexican ladies  the one who were born here , they suck and the ladies who born and were raise in Mexico . Personally i like the mexican raised there , they are better in everything i love them and the mexican from here just do not like it they do not know to do nothing so just my 2 cts  


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

I get your drift.  Maybe first or second generation or third generation raised here makes a difference.  I guess what you're saying is Americanized mexican girl = spoiled pig.


----------



## Amozoc (Aug 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I get your drift.  Maybe first or second generation or third generation raised here makes a difference.  I guess what you're saying is Americanized mexican girl = spoiled pig.



You got it 


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah I guess I just gotta talk to a few.  I can't tell how old these girls are anymore man.  They all look 20 yrs old to me and younger.  There is another gym about 12 miles south of me with a completely different demographic.  It's like 80% polish white girls.  I mean they speak the langauge and everything.  Then the other gym is about 12 miles west and it's all rich white girls.  That is the honeypot.  But I just don't get out to those gyms that often.  I'll give the spanish girls a try.  I do love mexican food.  Not that I need a girl to cook it.  I have that covered.  At least the food aspect I know I am good with.  If I find a girl who's  mom has a good mole' recipe, that might by the nail in the coffin.



So you live in Chicago huh...
been looking for a polish rub and tug... the Asian women don't do it for me


----------



## Amozoc (Aug 30, 2014)

Even if you go toMexico in Central Mexico you are gonna find blond ladies with blue eyes  and they are descendants if Italians most of the Mexican ladies here are ugly  and fat i am not against Mexican  ladies   Just telling the truth but for me i like american  ladies  


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 30, 2014)

Better talk to Saney on that one, that's his department


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> So you live in Chicago huh...
> been looking for a polish rub and tug... the Asian women don't do it for me



I'm not exactly sure where the best polish neighborhoods are for that.  Harlem and 79th is a pretty solid polish area all down 79th street.  Harlem and archer going east is another one.  I've honestly never heard of a polish rub n tug.  I had a friend who used the asian ones all the time.  He would drive to Indiana too.


----------



## Amozoc (Aug 30, 2014)

That sounds like a Chicago 


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

Indeed.  Southwest suburbs.


----------



## Amozoc (Aug 30, 2014)

Good i live near to oak brook 


Sent from my iPad using VPN Hot Spot Shield


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mex wife = come home from work to a home cooked meal. walk in the door she brings me a beer, takes off my work boot massages my feet. Serves me dinner then massages my neck and shoulders. Just bring her flowers every once in a while.
White girl = spend spend spend, try to get a little pussy and its what have you done for me lately


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2014)

I love Mexican girls, but only if they are Mexican national, immigrant, or first generation. Almost all of my experience so far is second generation American Mexican woman seem to all want to be nigger thug hood rats.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I love Mexican girls, but only if they are Mexican national, immigrant, or first generation. Almost all of my experience so far is second generation American Mexican woman seem to all want to be nigger thug hood rats.



Yeah that's exactly what I'm trying to stay away from.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Harlem and 79th is a pretty solid polish area all down 79th street.  Harlem and archer going east is another one.



I grew up in those area, mainly polish and arab people.

I'm a little further south now.

What gym you at?


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol...I have noticed at any age the genetic goddess of ass and titties seem to skip over them

90% are built like penguins or chickens 

If they are older and have a nice body.....trust they have a lot of mileage on that pussy and will have at least 6 kids all with 13-15 years of her age


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mistakang said:


> Lol...I have noticed at any age the genetic goddess of ass and titties seem to skip over them
> 
> 90% are built like penguins or chickens
> 
> If they are older and have a nice body.....trust they have a lot of mileage on that pussy and will have at least 6 kids all with 13-15 years of her age



Broadback penguins or chickens.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 31, 2014)

Watch out for hairy upper lips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Dem Beans*

Honestly though the ones that work out are in pretty good shape...then again they look younger.  There really are none of the middle age ones that look like penguins working out.  Maybe they just give up...or the fertility thing kicks in and they become baby machines.

It's either the young decent-good looking ones or the real fat ones.  And even if they are half decent they all have a roll of jelly.  It's gotta be the damn lard in the beans.  I mean they are mexican!  They gotta know that they put lard or pork fat in there.  Dem beans aint healthy.


----------



## spicyer (Aug 31, 2014)

Definetely go with a mexican woman, born and raised in mexico. I pretty much only dated mexican women, marrying my first over 30 years ago. She was born here and while she had some old school culture, she was americanized enough to become a psycho materialistic bitch. Second was born here, no old school culture and she was a materialistic bitch from the get go, but she was 15 years younger and the pussy was good so I gave it a good ten year run. Current wife was born in mexico and is old school all the way. I am the king in my house. She's 13 years younger, but there are no games. I don't need/want her to work so she stays home, takes care of the house (I never lift a finger when it comes to cleaning anything). No matter who is at our house, she serves me food first (it's actually embarassing). Sexually she is the most open woman I've ever been with, we had sex on our first date because she didn't speak as much english then and didn't know how to say no without making me angry. By the way she's 40 and looks like she's in her late 20's. She has 2 kids 19 and 20 and watches her diet and exercises, she's actually doing some modeling in the upcoming weeks, playboy type, she's muy caliente.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 31, 2014)

keep them away from buttered tortillas and you'll do fine


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2014)

.. Latinas are some sexy chicks for sure, but they are 'women' and that's the problem, they're all crazy, all women !!!!   my wife is from Peru, and very sexy but nuts, and religious[a scary thought]....   she's only here 9yrs..   & still learning English.   Her loyalty is amazing, different than American chicks.. imo


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 31, 2014)

spicyer said:


> Definetely go with a mexican woman, born and raised in mexico. I pretty much only dated mexican women, marrying my first over 30 years ago. She was born here and while she had some old school culture, she was americanized enough to become a psycho materialistic bitch. Second was born here, no old school culture and she was a materialistic bitch from the get go, but she was 15 years younger and the pussy was good so I gave it a good ten year run. Current wife was born in mexico and is old school all the way. I am the king in my house. She's 13 years younger, but there are no games. I don't need/want her to work so she stays home, takes care of the house (I never lift a finger when it comes to cleaning anything). No matter who is at our house, she serves me food first (it's actually embarassing). Sexually she is the most open woman I've ever been with, we had sex on our first date because she didn't speak as much english then and didn't know how to say no without making me angry. By the way she's 40 and looks like she's in her late 20's. She has 2 kids 19 and 20 and watches her diet and exercises, she's actually doing some modeling in the upcoming weeks, playboy type, she's muy caliente.



Pics?


----------



## spicyer (Aug 31, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Pics?



This is her from a schoolgirl shoot last year. The upcoming shoot will be her first with a very well known photographer here in the LA area.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I always steer clear of them because the families are brutal on boyfriends.  Especially gringos.



I've never, ever experienced that. I think you are judging based on some kind of movie you saw, or maybe you know a couple with angry parents. I was always accepted and still am, by the whole family (her father has 12 brothers and a sister), I married one.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> The other issue is Mexican girls really seem to fall apart after about 26-28. Seems like it is something in the DNA or maybe it's the pork fat in the refried beans.



Look at her parents, and also does this girl like to stay in shape?  My wife is certainly older than your number above (I'm old too) and while she does not like going to the gym (she used to run), she has NO problem obtaining from garbage foods and drinking. So she is great with diet just does not, unfortunately, really like working out. What is this girls lifestyle like? If she is hooked on being in shape, i.e. someone you met in the gym versus a random mexican broad who goes to the bar 3 days a week - then there is likely not going to be this "oh I have a thyroid problem" talk later in life.

I see older latin women in great shape, and some that live in sweatpants but are only sweating between bites.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> keep them away from buttered tortillas and you'll do fine



Most of them are fried (you buy them that way) but who the fuck puts butter on a tortilla? LOL


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2014)

spicyer said:


> By the way she's 40 and looks like she's in her late 20's. She has 2 kids 19 and 20 and watches her diet and exercises, she's actually doing some modeling in the upcoming weeks, playboy type, she's muy caliente.



People comment that they think my wife is still in her 20s, she does take care of her skin and makes me do the same. Lots of white people on the other hand [IT DEPENDS] sometimes look older young. Look at Daniel Craig [Polish I believe], dude shows tons of wrinkles in his forehead all of the time, that will cause creases after awhile. He looks a lot more 'mature' than he really is. I'm not that bad, but I also don't have the wrinkle-less face of some people who show emotion in their face and don't cause practically any movement haha. So from my experience, latin women often hold better than the white people I went to school with. My wife is a couple years younger, but I look at white girls my age and I want them to stay far, far away because they LOOK older than I do but not sexy at all.

 That is just my experience, in the bay area. A lot of aging though has to do with how you treat yourself! Genetics also though play a factor, I have to fight age harder than my wife does.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 4, 2014)

I love to stick my burrito in their tacos


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> There are a number of mexican girls at my gym.  Actually it's just about a landslide.  If there are 20 girls at my current gym.  Two or three will be white.  And one will be black.  I'm just curious what your opinions are about dating a mexican girl.  I always steer clear of them because the families are brutal on boyfriends.  Especially gringos.  But I am older now and that matters less.  What are the pros and cons from other nationalities.  I know my choice in music is pretty much moot with any girl but with white girls I at least had a chance.
> 
> The other issue is Mexican girls really seem to fall apart after about 26-28.  Seems like it is something in the DNA or maybe it's the pork fat in the refried beans.  Just a hunch.  Anyway I am open to any opinions or knowledge from experience.  Thanks in advance.



If I may ask, can you tell us what city you're in Ray?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am half Mexican and would never date one...  .

They get fat.  They start off sexy as shit then watch them get older and turn into blobs.  Also having a kid tends to blow them up like balloons no matter what the age!!!

This has been my experience anyway.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

Big Smoothy said:


> If I may ask, can you tell us what city you're in Ray?



Just outside Chicago.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> They get fat.  They start off sexy as shit then watch them get older and turn into blobs.  Also having a kid tends to blow them up like balloons no matter what the age!!!



Thats true for like 90% off American women regardless of race lol

I think you guys are way off. You can apply most of everything you guys have said to most women. Like any other race, there is the good and the bad.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Just outside Chicago.


Bang bang, Chiraq....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Thats true for like 90% off American women regardless of race lol
> 
> I think you guys are way off. You can apply most of everything you guys have said to most women. Like any other race, there is the good and the bad.




Well I grew up with my mom being full blooded Mexican and my dad being Irish Scottish Dutch... one side of my family is fat the other is not and all of use started out as sticks.  So as said that is my experience. 

and obviously there are good and bad of every race lol.  But lets be real stereotypes exist for a reason.  Example: Not all Asians have tiny penises but a lot of them do.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## HeavyB (Sep 5, 2014)

Pink Taco ?


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Well I grew up with my mom being full blooded Mexican and my dad being Irish Scottish Dutch... one side of my family is fat the other is not and all of use started out as sticks.  So as said that is my experience.
> 
> and obviously there are good and bad of every race lol.  But lets be real stereotypes exist for a reason.  Example: Not all Asians have tiny penises but a lot of them do.



Seriously.  I've never seen asian porn with a cock that looked bigger than...4.5 inches.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 24, 2014)

Since you're a student on the topic, we'll defer expertise to you


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well it's hard to get asian porn without those stupid blocked out tiny peckers.  You know they are blocked out because they are so small right?  But those dudes must be taken ropex or somethin.  They shoot sperm lasers on dem asian broads.

Either that or its farangdingdong or Lex Steele destroying Asian pussy.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

I google lex steele and this is what I come up with.... wtf is wrong with you people


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol wtf^


----------



## dagambd (Sep 24, 2014)

The shit I read on here.


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2015)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I am half Mexican and would never date one...  .
> 
> They get fat.  They start off sexy as shit then watch them get older and turn into blobs.  Also having a kid tends to blow them up like balloons no matter what the age!!!
> 
> This has been my experience anyway.



I don't have any kids but from my observations only the women that were into fitness before starting to reproduce stay in shape unless they are one of those mutant females that gives birth and it doesn't really change the body composition.

The overall typical "Mexican" diet is high in carbs and fats which when combined with a sedentary lifestyle getting fat could be the only end result.  Granted I've never lived in a Mexican neighborhood or anything but Mexican women are a rarity in any gym that I've ever been to.


----------

